# Duck Club opening, guided hunts and prep-work update!



## Run-N-Gun

The prep-work NEVER stops! We disced a handful more ponds over the last couple days and will be planting around/during the rain today and tomorrow. Pulled water on a couple more ponds last week so we can plant now that they are a mud flat. Knocked out some levee maintenance on a few ponds as well. Depending on when/where/how much rain we get will depend when the next couple of pits go into the ground. Still have a handful more ponds that will be getting disced & planted over the next week or two that will be set aside for big duck season. Rice harvest is in full swing right now and we can already smell the mosquito spray and gun powder that fills the air during teal season!

Whether you are looking for an executive duck club or premier guided waterfowl hunts, NO ONE puts in more time or effort than we do to make sure everything is done right. We have no offseason! Prep-work for the next season begins pretty much as soon as one season ends. We don't cut corners and we are ate up with providing the absolute BEST waterfowl habitat the Texas Gulf Coast has to offer.

We still have 2 group openings on our executive duck club that includes duck, goose, crane and dove hunting.

Still have some openings during teal season for guided teal hunts, including opening weekend.

Duck club and guided hunts are done on different properties, ABSOLUTLEY NO guided duck hunts take place on club ponds. With right at 100 duck ponds, that's right you read it correctly we have right at 100 ponds, we have plenty of ponds to make sure the birds get ample rest!

For more details about the Duck Club or guided waterfowl hunts, please contact Daniel or Nick. 
Daniel 979.240.5312
Nick 979.240.1639
Email: [email protected]























































CLICK ON PICTURE BELOW TO WATCH LEVEE WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Our waterfowl habitat is looking really good and after the recent rains it's going to EXPLODE!


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Couple of planting videos from the last few days. Click on the pictures to watch.


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Farmers call them million dollar rains, we call them migration stoppers! Mother Nature blessed us with some much needed moisture last week and our duck food has exploded!

Still have a group spot left on duck club and openings during the week to teal hunt. Season isn't far off now, so if you haven't started thinking about it you need to!


----------

